# Andersen Screen Repair



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

I have had good luck reusing the aluminium spline. It will curve quite a bit when you take it out, but it wil lay flat again when you pound it back into the spline channel. I have also bought some really fat rubber spline at a glass shop that worked great. It was black in color, as opposed to the typical grey spline. Just some thoughts for you....


----------

